# Magnesium antagonists



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

I read in a book entitled End Your Child's Tics Now by Steve Driskill that Magnesium antagonists, which hinder the absorption of Magnesium, are Sodium, Potassium, Selenium, Iron, Vitamin A, Vitamin B1, Vitamin E, Vitamin K and Niacin. Is this true?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

there is more, including

copper, paba, vitamin k, folate, choline, alcohol.

full list is here http://www.acu-cell.com/acn2.html


----------



## areagan (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

most importantly, Calcium.

http://www.scdiet.nl/mineralwheel.php?aanlow[0]=on


----------

